# Rapping/rappers



## GatodeCafe (Jun 24, 2010)

Anybody in here rap? I've been working on my freestyle lately, TBH, and woe betide him who insists that rap "is just talking". It's actually hard as shit to make a decent hiphop lyric.

Anyway, to flowsters: Tell me about what you've been up to?


----------



## Shade Koba (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm too white to freestyle or perform it, but I can certainly write it. I'm down for hip hop with original backup stuff, but you never see that kinda thing nowadays x.x Most hip hop artists I've seen really dont have much pride in their music like they used to :/

One thing that kicks ass though- Rappers that accompany bands!  Shit like Gorillaz or Linkin Park :3


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm a rapper irl, as well as a singer.  I often put a bit of rap into my songs that I write.  Sorta like what Linkin Park does.  Eminem is my favourite rapper.

I'm Jordy Boi, chilling on my C.O.M.P.Y,
my best friend is paranoid, thinkin he's gonna die.
When 2012 comes around, he always moaned,
when it comes around we're all gonna get pwned.

Personally i think it's bullshit, but he just won't see,
so fuck him, I don't need him, when I'm on Fur Affinity.
Meeting fellow rappers like GatodeCafe,
Me and him are here to stay, so fuck what they say.

The lyrics we be pumpin, make all the furries start jumpin,
It's time to kick it up a notch, you better start settin your watch.
Because I be startin the rhymin, you all better start your timin,
In case you lose the continuety, because we are the best rappers you'll ever see.

word motherfucker...


----------



## Plantar (Jun 24, 2010)

Holy crap, that's awesome ^. I don't do anything like it though. :C


----------



## SwaggleTooth (Jun 26, 2010)

all about the verbal akrobatix. work on it less now because i'm getting into the "less words; more music" flair, but nonetheless I have been starting to envision a cross-section between my hip-hop and my doom metal music once I can figure out its logistics. 

Only got a couple of the rap songs posted on the page. Here's one of them if any is interested: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3593036 *shrugs* its kinda heady and verbose but i put the heart into it somewhere amongst the excess...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 26, 2010)

If I had to rap, it would be similar to the Beastie Boys.


----------

